# fold down bow aluminum boat



## semojetman (Jul 26, 2013)

I know i have seen pictures of these before, but. Im not sure what manufacturers offer these models..
If anyone knows of any, let me know.


----------



## RivrLivn (Jul 26, 2013)

Semo, the ones I have seen on the web are from the big brands like Custom Weld, Riddle Marine, Almar, and Koffler.
Closer to home I have seen one at Precision Water and Power Sports. They are rigging some of there own boats called Precision jet boats. I think all the hulls are built by Miracle Marine here in MO.


----------

